# Scotts daily grind



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

Well after one year of Ironmagazine I have decided to get more involved and keep a journal!, ok keep it down now.  I am open to critisism and actually like sarcasm.  Anyway about me, I am 36 y/o and have been involved in sports my whole life, I have been "lifting" for about 15 years now. I have mantained a natural approach always.  I am a firefighter full time and work as a personal trainer on the side.  I train mostly for sport activities and also for strenghth.  My training has changed over the years and currently I have no partner.  I play hockey a couple times a week, and I also mountain bike a couple of days a week.  I also rock climb at least three days a week (indoors) and take several climbing trips per year some as long as three weeks.  I am 5-6 172 lbs now and never been over 185lbs.  My body fat is right at 10% and pretty much stays there.  I am not looking to gain weight, just maintain and possibilly get stronger.  I am nursing a pulled tendon that attaches to my pec minor, no chest for the last 5 weeks, other than that Im cool.  my diet is probally a 7 on a 10 scale and I follow pretty much what everyone here does.    Thanks for your support!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

Monday                                                                                             Leg ext  4 sets                                                                                                   hack squats  180 for two sets of 15,  270x12, 360x10, 360x10, 450x8, 540x6, 180x20 feet close on last set                                                                                                     leg press  4 sets increasing weight, last set 20 reps feet close                                                                                                  walking lunges   3olb dumbells, 24 steps each runx2                                                                                                 lying leg curl 3 sets first for 20 reps,                                                                                                  Seated leg curl 3 sets                                                                                                   ( on tail end of knee injury that hamstring work irritates)                                                                                            Calves  Normally do not do them on leg day but today was a relativilly east leg day.                                                                                                   Abs, 400 ab movements                                                                                        20 chin ups, 10 chin ups, 8 chin ups,    one arm assisted pull ups, two sets each arm to failure.   Some varied grip movements.                                                                                           Tuesday    05:00 before work                                                                                                   Lat pull downs 4 sets, t-bar row 4 sets, dickersons 4 sets,  deadlifts  4 sets  no higher than 225.                                                                                                   4 sets standing bb curl, 4 sets machine preacher, 2 sets reverse curl machine, 2 sets flat head curl machine   Done


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Scott! 

Welcome to the world of journaling  

Lesson #1: Use paragraphs

Lesson #2: Don't get TP's disease


----------



## sawheet (Apr 29, 2003)

I dont get it everything was lined up then I hit post and it bunched it all together


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok so far today I played hockey for two hours, have to replenish about a gallon of water before I attempt a chest w/o


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

that first post S, sounded like a personal ad. 

in all honesty though.....WE NEED SOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

ok I have some on my thingy, on my profile page then click over to the photo section I will get better ones done


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

where? where? i dont see no pics.
post them here slack ass.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

http://photos.yahoo.com/fireclimber2002


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

ok this is two weeks ago


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

sawheet.. That Bold guy on the yahoo Album is not u, is it..


????


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

i think MJ likes you S.

all i can see in those first pics is a bloody ROCK.

nice abs btw.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

umm old or bold??


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 30, 2003)

Looking good to me bud,nice abs!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

Looking sawheeeet!!!

 abs!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Looking sawheeeet!!!
> 
> abs!


  

You look awesome Sawheet, don't you have a pic here under member pics, I swear I saw you over there????????


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i think MJ likes you S.
> 
> all i can see in those first pics is a bloody ROCK.
> ...


Ya a rock me!   j/k far from it , a compliment from you makes my day


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

omg thanks everyone, did not expect that I feel all warm and fuzzy inside  oh wait thats hunger, gotta eat!


----------



## sawheet (May 1, 2003)

*Thursday*

Did a suck as chest w/o because my stupid ass shoulder is killing me.  Im back on the Vioxx and back to the doc asap.  I am not a happy camper.  Had a good tricep w/o and did my pullups and 400 ab movements. Ate clean.


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

Hope you feel better injuries are always a pain to deal with when your so active.


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Jenny, I had a decent work out today before I went on shift.  I did not have pain but had some strengh loss on the shoulder press.  {hammer shoulder press is ok with bicep tendinittis]  I will take the next two days off completely and do legs monday, well see whats up on tuesday.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

Tuesday will be a good day for you.

YAH SAWHEET's online....i am hungy what about you? and where is your food log silly


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

My sweet potatoe is in the micro and me chicken already cooked!


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

ummm sawheet potato's...my silly city only has yams and they all think that a sweet potato is the same thing....

i usually have to order them in and it takes forever and they come out to about $1.50 a potato...


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Damm,  I could not live without the sweet potato!!,  I really dont do the food log thing because I am retarted when it comes to that. Let me splain you see i do so many different things sometimes i go by instinct aaaaaaaannnd  when Im on shift, like today I usually have a big dinner with the guys complete with a delicious and evil dessert.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

ohhhh evil  desert.....i love evil deserts....ony 22 days and i am so on the evil food thing....for 3 days


----------



## sawheet (May 5, 2003)

*Saturday Sunday Monday*

ok saturday did umm absoulutely nothing, worked overtime sunday. Did nothing again. Ate bad drank some  rested shoulder.     Monday did legs, it was a good work out, and I ate clean today  ----                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Leg ext 4 sets heavy ---                                                                                                                                                                                                        Squats  180x20   225x5  225x15  275x10  295x8  305x8  315x6       180x20 (feet close on last one)  --                                                                                                                                                                                                         leg press 4 sets heavy ---                                                                                                                                                                                                         cross over lunges--                                                                                                                                                                                                         semi stiff rows heavy (no knee pain ) ---                                                                                                                                                                                             lying leg curls----                                                                                                                                                                                                            abs 300


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

Holy squats Sawheet...and then lunges...ohhh that hurts...your a brave man....wait leg press too...leg curls...you wanta kill yourself..


----------



## sawheet (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy squats Sawheet...and then lunges...ohhh that hurts...your a brave man....wait leg press too...leg curls...you wanta kill yourself..


   On the contrare monfare, that is basic for me.  Legs hardly even sore today, now if I do not do them once a week look out its peg leg time.  Today I felt great played hockey for two hours and schooled the young bucs!!  I will not do any weight again, shoulder is not ready yet,  sawheet frowns as his chest looses mass
    I have been eating well, and will go indoor climbing tonight, I will do crunches and pull ups as well.   Sawheet over and out, 10-4 good buddy, check ya later!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

indoor climbing  i wanta go climbing. all my lame friends here are too damn wimpy to go with me. i love it. gonna go do some outdoors this year in Kenora, Ontario.


----------



## sawheet (May 6, 2003)

There is nothing more I would enjoy than looking up at JB'os booty in a harness, mmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm.   I am supposed to go to Kimberly B.C this year, and toronto.  Maybe I will see ya, hehe


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

really...my sis is a REALLY good climber and is living near Kimberly she told me to come out this summer so we could tear up some rocks (hehe thats my new term). Toronto for climbing though? where? probably near where i am heading out to. I am going with a few people i dont really know since all my friends here are PUSSYS. For sure we should hook up. I will make sure to wear LONG pants though.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Me and JBo tearin up some rocks, now thats sweet!!   Then we could have dessert together and lay back rub our bellies and look at the mountains,  ahhhhhhh  its a frikin commercial.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i think i saw that commercial.
hey i am coming to Florida to see dave in Feb. so the three of us should hook up..We would have a blast...and laugh our butts off....then Dave could train us and make me  How about it Dave? Sawheet?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Sawheet is in!!!, Id better start training now to impress the JBO!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

your funny...no need though....

your gf's name jenny?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I am confused, what is your name???


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

hahaha jenny is the name...


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

so you would sell your bike for me hey.....hummmm...i will remember that one.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Hey what would you do for a Klondike bar!!!,   or a warm fresh kripy cream donut.  Dont tell my parole officer i tempted you again, they will arrest me once again.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i have never tried a Krispy Kreme...but when i come down to Florida be sure that you Dave and I will be hangin out there everyday if i try one.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Oh if were there everyday we will be hanging out for sure, hanging right out of our pants


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

hahaha. well then i am not going to even try one...maybe my last day there...then i may have to pay you guys to ship me some.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Well we will drink right???


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

well i dont drink but you and dave can get sloshed and i will drive....and pick your drunk asses up from your booty's houses in the morning.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Dave does not drink either   we need alcohol, i am funnier with alcohol, and I get better looking the more you drink


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

well...i dont know what to say...you cn drink all you want...your pretty funny online...you always drunk when your on IM?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

No im usually at work, hehe   Well we can just work out, climb and swing in the hammock.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Well drinkin a shake now with heavy cream and flax in it, strawberries too. I passed on dessert again, I did that for JBO!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

your funny...now the only thing i need you to do is find out where that freak guy (gr81) lives and go beat him.

hows the shoulder feelin today.

i just talked to my girlfriend whos competing with me and we are ordering a nice big cake with a crapload of icing on it for after the comp.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Shoulder is bad, My chest is shrinking    Aww g8one is just a roid raged home boy with a small dick, feel bad for him cause he could never have a woman like you.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

yes he is one lonely boy....anyways dont worry about the chest...muscle has memory and you will gain it back in minutes...bigger and better than ever...like Vin's chest..


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Hey!  I have been told I have a butt for a chest, heheh  used to be one of my best parts


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

then it will come back...i am sure its just in your head anyways...


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Probally, thanx jenny


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

its all in our heads...just like i thought that i wasnt lean at all last comp. I was pretty lean...and couldnt see it...you got your boobies still i am sure of it.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Did you see Goldmember,   fat bastard says  'awwwwwwwww   you like my tities dont ya', "im damm sexxxxyyyy" Love that movie


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

yes i saw it...deuce bigalow is a fav of mine.


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Work out at 5:30 am, ugg  working a double shift at work(48 hours) so I must hit it early                                                                                                                                                                                                           Hammer high rows 4 sets                        
 Hammer low row 90,180,270,360
 T-bar high grip   180x15, 270x12, 360 x10, 410x8
 Lat pull super with dickersons 4 sets heavy non stop


  Diet real good and clean today, except for spagetti meatball dinner at work, NO DESSSERT!! Back on creatine and glutamine.


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

*Thursday*

Second half of 48, no workout today.  Diet  good and clean again today! ate two cookies (on JBO's plan I guess) shoulder hurts today  I will make fajitas tonight at work, with no dessert again


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

*Friday*

Did arms today seeing how they have been on the tail end of my split and have been ripped of because of the shoulder thing.

                                                                                                           super set cable concentration and dumbell 4 sets, increasing each one.
  Drop set with barbell, bend over curls 4 sets heavy using 2 different bars

  Preacher 4 sets HEAVY
  Reverse curls 4 sets HEAVY      
  Skull crusher giant set with cable push downs and dips, 4 sets NONSTOP>
  dumbell kick backs  35x15 x3
  Seated french press HEAVY x4
   one arm reverse grip cable push downs x4
   Some grip and forearm work 
    only could do 18 pull ups! 
    400 ab movements
     Felt STRONG today, maybe the creatine is kickin in??.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

good to hear that you had a good workout.....i can see that chest coming back in no time at all


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

*More friday*

Got some therapy on shoulder today AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I love that feeling.  My therapist yelled at me for waiting so long, he said that I am so swollen, its like having golf balls in there.  I have to slep with my arm tied to my side so I dont rais eit at night .  Anyway I need about 3 weeks of therapy twice a week and ice twice a day.  oh well.  Diet was ok today i had pizza, I love pizza!   I feel like I may be getting a cold, going to hit the echinaccia tea!!.        I have one week left before my adventure race, and 10 days untill my big Hockey tournament.  Going to get up at 6 and go train for the race tomorrow.  I am going out to dinner tonight and probally will be hungover ,  Chow my Im buds


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

Lets hope so JBo!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

adventure race? my sis has done 4 already. what does the race include? how long? pizza? i like pizza too. throw some over hear. massages are GREAT.....i am a massage therapist (non-practicing) and i know all about how great massages are for fixing injuries and helping muscles grow...talk later...jenny


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

He does the electrical stimulation, ice pack and ultrasound too woo hooo.  This adventure race is 18 mile mountain bike, 8 mile run, and 3 mile kayak.  www.toyotatundraatc.com/     I am so not ready, hehe


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

*Saturday*

Well I was awoken at 7am by a knock on my door, my riding partner was eager to go!!  if he did not have a large cup of Dunkin Donuts coffee I think I would have killed him.  Anyways a slightly hungover and not feeling well self had his signature pre-mountain bike breakfast consisting of a pop tart and oatmeal washed down by two large coffee's.  After 2 laps of the track (14 miles) I had enough, no trail run today!  I had two good endo's both on new bridges at the park.  I spent the rest of the day floating in the pool and sleeping.  Went to dinner with the wife and stayed out way to late and drank too much beer.


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

*sunday*

Happy friggin mothers day, woke up felt slightly hungover again, thank god I drank a pro shake and popped a b50 last night.  Anyways on shift today, this is an official cheat day so look out!!!!  I will try the shoulder out tomorrow, will attempt chest!!   I will also  do the pilates class tomorrow night, there is this very attractive blonde who keeps asking me "where have you been", so I think I will attend


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

*Monday*

Chest workout, nothing fancy still cannot do heavy weigts, or fly's.  Skipped the pilates class, oh well.


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Hockey practice one hour
 leg work out...
  hacks  super with leg press and leg ext  5 sets  heavy!!
  Lower body pylometrics,  box jumps 

  Walking lunges super with leg ext 2 sets.
   semi stiff deads using T bar row, super setted with decline bench dumbell leg curls  3 sets


  "wood chops" using cable
    roman chair "twisting motion"
    Back extensions
    Calf raises 


     Climbed indoors for two hours at night

     Im friqqin tired


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

no kiddin your tired....thats one hell of a workout.

its about time you signed on....well have you been mr.?

i am missing my thong. lmao.


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

*wednesday*

To tired to pull my ass out of bed for a pre-work workout. 
 Sides are sore today,  I may still do a workout at the station. Or Ill just sit here and flirt with JBO.


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

The thong is spring fresh from the dryer and ready for action.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

good finger workout......from typing


----------



## sawheet (May 15, 2003)

*Thursday*

Well lets see, one day after my lambaste on Im.  Gonna have to carry on I suppose, man up and forget about it. Had to go to stupid class for work today ( ceu's)  went to luch with the guys had beer and chicken wings  ewwww.  Then trained clients, so had a late work out and I am WIDE awake now                                     

Spin class for a half hour ( have adventure race on sunday )
 Sprints on treadmill ( have hockey tournament mon,. tues, wed)
  Hammer high row 4 sets heavy
  Wide grip seated row 4 sets moderate ( no wrist wraps)
  dead lifts  135x18,  225x12 . 225x12,  305x8. 
  pumphouse superset with one arm(assisted) pullups 
   eating big steak again tonight, and a glass o wine, or two!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

hey there sawheet....hope you had a good day....whats with the spin classes and wine....your trying to get some booty?


----------



## sawheet (May 16, 2003)

Spin for the mountain biking and the wine to take the edge off baby, no booty


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

edge you are edgy? did not notice mr. mad smiley...shit disturber.


----------



## sawheet (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> edge you are edgy? did not notice mr. mad smiley...shit disturber.


congradulations Jenny I just spit my food all over my keyboard!!   
LMAO!!


----------



## sawheet (May 16, 2003)

*Friedday*

Did AAAHHMMMS today, with grip strengh and forearm work as well.  Went to rehab for shoulder feeling good.  My buddy is on his way over and we are going to go to lunch on our cycles, and I am going to go look at new ones   HAve to be home by 5 for friday happy hour, ohh ya baby!!  Gonna eat like a pig from now untill thursday, naner naner naner!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

food all over the keyborad hey....what kinda food....i am so hungry right now i would probably lick it off....

save your nanner nanner nanners to yourself...little piggy *jennys jealous*


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

*its been a while!*

Well my last entry was last friday!  Lets see I purchased a new motorcycle friday and celebrated friday night, bad diet and alcohol were in attendance!  Saturday morning I went on shift and ate allot of food to prepare for my adventure race.  


Sunday May 25th, 
Adventure race was an epic unfortunatally, I was up most of the night at work and was dog tired at the race, I showed up 10 minuted before the start and was literally changing it the starting line.  Our female partner was sick and dropped out, we finished without her and we were disqualified, we finished and unoficcial 5th place in the two man series. Not bad!, so we are going to do another one soon.  I started drinking right after the race, and stopped drinking on wednesday!


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

*Mondat tuesday and wednesday*

PLayed in a hockey tournament monday tues and wednesday. I left early Monday morning, seven of us packed into my "love machine" and we drove to the west coast for or yearly hockey drink fest!!  We basicially play hard and drink hard for three days, picture a room full of guys with IV bags running in there arm and a beer in hand!!  anyways we do it every year and it is always a blast, my abs and cheeks hurt when I return from laughing so much! I returned home wednesdaay night with no injuries and another damm 5th place.  I love my buddies we had the best damm time once again.


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

*Thursday*

Damm, feel little tired!!  Weight is down 8lbs, need water no more alcohol!!!!    Went to gym did a kick ass arm work out, and abs.  It is raining here today, like 6 inches already   TOOK A MAJOR NAP!!   Chilled tonight have to work tomorrow. Oh ya back to eating good


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

*Friday saturday sunday and monday*

On shift friday, work out at work did the stairs in full geaar and high rise pack "80 pounds of shit on your back"  went up and dowm 4 flights 6 times.  had 3 peices of cheesecake after dinner     Oh well

Saturday offered 24 hours of overtime, yah for me!!!    Celebrated by having two more pieces of cheesecake!!
Did the stairs again!!
had a fish fry at work followed by two pieces of deep dish apple pie with vanilla ice cream. 

Sunday
Did arm work out again "shoulder is tweaked big time!"
No cardio 
Went to an Italian festival, ate lots of food!!
Had one beer and crashed early!

Monday
No work out to busy getting house ready for memorial day cook out!    No need to tell what went on at that!!


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

*tuesday*

I just read my last few posts I SUCK!!    Back to good eating today and no partying untill friday!       

Going to do a leg blast today!    And go see my therapist, umm my physical therapist that is


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

you joining crash in the aa club? thats a whole lotta boozin 

glad you had a good time.

 now get back to work


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

Well now that your back I am motivated again, my jenny!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

booze kills yah....try being sober with all your drunk friends like i do....you will laugh harder than you ever have.


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

Ya Ive done that, its to funny, most of the time my friends piss me off when they drink, they smell bad


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

you smell the same as they do when you drink and you look just as silly...remember that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

EMPTY YOUR BOX MR. i cant pm you.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 1, 2003)

*TUesday July the first, back to reality*

Well I just spent the last three weeks plus f ing around on vacation.  I spent 10 days climbing in  Goergia, Tennessee, Alabama, and North carolina.  I put 3,000 miles on my van and basicially ate like crap, well ate good food just not enough.  Then I spent a week in Vegas baby eating two buffets a day, whoa.  Trying to train my body back into 6 meals is harder than I thaught, had to force down two meals yesterday.      I trained some but I climbed alot.  My shoulder hurts more than ever and I get the results of my Ct on Thursday.  I have one more trip planned for next week, a week in the New River Gorge ( West Virginia)  Then its back to the heavy weights,   I will post pics soon.......................


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

*Monday July the 7th*

well just spent the last three days drinkin and eatin, you know bad shit.  Found out Thursday that I have Protrudings disks in my cervical spine, all 7 actually.  Possibly from one to many concussions playing hockey is the best that we can come up with.  Anyway my shoulder pain that has pretty much ruined me for 7 months now has a source.  I will statr the road to recovery when I get back from my New river gorge trip.  Till then.....................I suck


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Just finished a 16 onze london broil mmmm mmm


----------



## sawheet (Jul 10, 2003)

Wel its 5:30 am and I am off to the New River gorge for some kick ass climbing,  see ya all later..................................


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok back from my trip, eating good today start training again tomorrow.    woo hoo


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

avi pic... nice


----------



## sawheet (Dec 26, 2003)

*BAck!!!*

I am officially back from, well nowhere really!!!!!


Just an update on my training lets see....  My shoulder is healed my weight is back and I can finally work out chest again.
It feels good to press 120lb dumbells again, I am playing hockey 2-3 days a week and training 3-4 days a week.  I cut my client load in half to spend more time goofing off, unfortunatally my beer drinking has gone way up too, oh well.  I just started to shift my training for the climbing season...........good to be back!!


----------

